# d-hacks dnp 250mged or 500mg ed?



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

what we thinking guys? 250mg ed or 500mg ed? wonna take advantage of dnp in these winter months to reduce the heat 

how much more effective wud 500mg be compared to 250mg?


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

How about start at 250mg then go up?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

sawyer1 said:


> what we thinking guys? 250mg ed or 500mg ed? wonna take advantage of dnp in these winter months to reduce the heat
> 
> how much more effective wud 500mg be compared to 250mg?


Not enough to make it worth the pain, stick with 250mg to see how you get on with it first at least..


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

Dani3l said:


> How about start at 250mg then go up?


ran dnp before fella at 250 results was deece im just wondering how much more effective 500 wud be


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

500mg wasnt good for me. Went back to 250, that's the charm for me.


----------



## nottsnewbie (Dec 20, 2005)

TheMeatWagon said:


> 500mg wasnt good for me. Went back to 250, that's the charm for me.


agree with above I did 4 days at 500 and the extra heat wasn't worth it nice n steady at 250


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Agreed. Not worth it. Even with Xanax I could not get proper sleep at night, too much sweat and general sense of malaise that impacted on the *REAL* source of the fat loss: the cardio I frigging do 7/7, with or without DNP.

Don't believe whoever tells you that DNP makes you lose weight whilst sitting on your sofa. That's bollox. You need to obliterate carb from your diet AND do cardio every day AND run it for at least 4 weeks if you want permanent results.


----------



## CunningStunt (Dec 21, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Agreed. Not worth it. Even with Xanax I could not get proper sleep at night, too much sweat and general sense of malaise that impacted on the *REAL* source of the fat loss: the cardio I frigging do 7/7, with or without DNP.
> 
> *
> Don't believe whoever tells you that DNP makes you lose weight whilst sitting on your sofa. That's bollox. You need to obliterate carb from your diet AND do cardio every day AND run it for at least 4 weeks if you want permanent results.*


Evidence says otherwise, MeatWaggon.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

There's a lot of bollox on the web. I believe what I can see, and I can see my results obtained this way. I have also seen a few fsckwits playing with DNP and claiming the most diverse absurdities, it's all crap. Diet training and drugs is the only truth.


----------



## CunningStunt (Dec 21, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> There's a lot of bollox on the web. I believe what I can see, and I can see my results obtained this way. I have also seen a few fsckwits playing with DNP and claiming the most diverse absurdities, it's all crap. *Diet training and drugs is the only truth.*


What else is anybody suggesting?... Taking a big dump? I don't understand what other factors there could be. I still say you can lose fat on DNP when eating at maintenance and not doing any cardio (that's not done outside of every day life/work).

I'm doing a DNP cycle within the week, think I might make it high carb, and put the debate to rest. Don't plan on doing any cardio either, nor that much lifting for that matter. Just 3 times a week for the time I'm on. Cruising on test currently.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Agreed. Not worth it. Even with Xanax I could not get proper sleep at night, too much sweat and general sense of malaise that impacted on the *REAL* source of the fat loss: the cardio I frigging do 7/7, with or without DNP.
> 
> Don't believe whoever tells you that DNP makes you lose weight whilst sitting on your sofa. That's bollox. You need to obliterate carb from your diet AND do cardio every day AND run it for at least 4 weeks if you want permanent results.


Sorry mate but thats a load of rubbish , you will lose weight by sitting on the sofa and you dont need to do cardio and you dont need to run it for 4weeks


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

If that's what you like thinking, go ahead.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> If that's what you like thinking, go ahead.


I lost 7 and half stone in 7 months by using dnp , i think i no what works , didnt you make a thread asking how to use dnp ?


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

big-lifter said:


> I lost 7 and half stone in 7 months by using dnp , i think i no what works , didnt you make a thread asking how to use dnp ?


Ah, okay. In 7 months. I totally believe that.

I have made multiple threads to know more about DNP before popping the first one, and I have seen how it works for me, and I have seen some stupid kids doing it for 2 weeks at random quantities and slurping ice cream tubs and having a pot belly at the end of the cycle.

THAT is what I call utter bollox.

A proper 7 month course is absolutely respectable for me.


----------



## CunningStunt (Dec 21, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Ah, okay. In 7 months. I totally believe that.
> 
> I have made multiple threads to know more about DNP before popping the first one, and I have seen how it works for me, and I have seen some stupid kids doing it for 2 weeks at random quantities and slurping ice cream tubs and having a pot belly at the end of the cycle.
> 
> ...


There are 2 NABBA competitors at my gym who use DNP like clen. They do 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off (they stay really lean for the most part, so only do it twice). I never see a rebound. Their diets are painfully clean and precise, but that's what I think it comes down to.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Ah, okay. In 7 months. I totally believe that.
> 
> I have made multiple threads to know more about DNP before popping the first one, and I have seen how it works for me, and I have seen some stupid kids doing it for 2 weeks at random quantities and slurping ice cream tubs and having a pot belly at the end of the cycle.
> 
> ...


I didnt do dnp for the whole 7 months only 2weeks at a time apart from 1month i stayd on for 4weeks , only used t3 for about 2weeks of that 7 months


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

big-lifter said:


> I didnt do dnp for the whole 7 months only 2weeks at a time apart from 1month i stayd on for 4weeks , only used t3 for about 2weeks of that 7 months


That is still respectable for me. As I have said, I contest stupid little twits claiming unreal properties of this and that and not sticking to a proper regime for a man with testicles. (albeit slightly shrunken ones)


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

big-lifter said:


> I lost 7 and half stone in 7 months by using dnp , i think i no what works , didnt you make a thread asking how to use dnp ?


So you lost 7 stone using DNP "sitting on the sofa" with no cardio??


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> That is still respectable for me. As I have said, I contest stupid little twits claiming unreal properties of this and that and not sticking to a proper regime for a man with testicles. (albeit slightly shrunken ones)


I had alot of fat to shift i could lose a stone in two weeks on it no problem , ive just started it again to shift a bit more fat , going to try a stick to 250mg a day and run it for most of janauary


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

big-lifter said:


> I had alot of fat to shift i could lose a stone in two weeks on it no problem , ive just started it again to shift a bit more fat , going to try a stick to 250mg a day and run it for most of janauary


Same here. I have lost 40KG over 1 year to avoid stretch marks etc. I am using DNP now to remove the last bits, and there was more than I expected, as 10KG have already been blasted to outer space. Obviously this will have to be maintained.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Rocho said:


> So you lost 7 stone using DNP "sitting on the sofa" with no cardio??


Did i say i did ?


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Same here. I have lost 40KG over 1 year to avoid stretch marks etc. I am using DNP now to remove the last bits, and there was more than I expected, as 10KG have already been blasted to outer space. Obviously this will have to be maintained.


My stretch marks wasnt bad my skin was lik one of them mr stretch toys though lol


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

big-lifter said:


> My stretch marks wasnt bad my skin was lik one of them mr stretch toys though lol


Yeah I'm pretty rubbery too lol. Need to buy some cream!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I am on my 2nd DNP run now. it works with or without carbs... depends who you talk too. Some people say keto diet is dangerous on DNP, others that carbs are required. I just find that you get hot from eating them but seem to lose roughly the same. Maybe if you lived on chips it would be different.

250mg was harsh to start but now it don't feel it that much. I am going to order the 125's and run 125mg AM and 250mg pm.

I agree cardio does speed up the fat loss but I have read loads of posts where 2 people didn't do cardio and still lost.

There was a guy on here who ran over a gram of DNP at once in a hotel room.. he didn't do cardio.. he was to busy trying to stay alive lol. He dropped 7lbs in 24 hours. Maybe someone will know where the thread is and post it.


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

just take 250 i cant even handle 250 tbh struggle with simple tasks and i did just sit on my **** whilst on it and i have done for the four times ive used it and every time Ive lost about 1-2 stone in a two-four week period i wont even use it again though i would rather do the cardio and get some sibutramine to keep appetite down rather than feel awful everyday on dnp amazing drug if you can handle the sides but yeah i have tried 250 and 500 not worth the extra sides for an extra few lbs imo.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

CunningStunt said:


> What else is anybody suggesting?... Taking a big dump? I don't understand what other factors there could be. I still say you can lose fat on DNP when eating at maintenance and not doing any cardio (that's not done outside of every day life/work).
> 
> I'm doing a DNP cycle within the week, think I might make it high carb, and put the debate to rest. Don't plan on doing any cardio either, nor that much lifting for that matter. Just 3 times a week for the time I'm on. Cruising on test currently.


I've not used dnp for more than a decade now but i'm going to do another cycle in jan. i used it twice all those years ago, once with high carbs and once in a keto diet with 600mg/day for about 10-14 days. I can say that i lost most weight on the high(ish) carb diet and felt better doing it, despite the extra heat.

Going to try it on lower doses this time as not in as much hurry to lose weight but will keep the higher carbs in for definite.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

RS4 said:


> I would run the DNP for atleast 6 weeks at 250mg each day, i found this far better than when i ran 600mg for 2 weeks. The 2 weeks where hell and the longer at lower dose had better results not only in the short but the long term also.
> 
> Has anyone used d hacks recently? I see he has a sale on the 5th of jan ive emailed him a few times over the last 2 weeks and got no reply just wondering when you got yours and is he still going?


Im using the dhacks stuff and its very good


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Same here. I have lost 40KG over 1 year to avoid stretch marks etc. I am using DNP now to remove the last bits, and there was more than I expected, as 10KG have already been blasted to outer space. Obviously this will have to be maintained.


Er... you get the stretch marks when you're gaining weight mate, not losing it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I would go for 250mg eod, that way u can still function pretty much like a normal human being, can go the gym without a struggle, even cardio and u can diet without nasty carb cravings. Theres no need to run 250 ed imo let alone 500mg, really not worth the sides. If u cant be strict enough to diet for a prolonged period then i dont think u should be using dnp in the first place.

My 2 cents


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Er... you get the stretch marks when you're gaining weight mate, not losing it.


This defies every possible law of reasoning I can think of


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

TheMeatWagon said:


> This defies every possible law of reasoning I can think of


lol really!? Do you not know what they are? Your skin only has a limited growth rate. Once you exceed that it tears in the dermis (the middle layer), causing what we loving call a stretch mark. The stretch mark remains because the tear is filled with fast-forming scar tissue (randomly junked-down collagen fibres), which is great in that it stops your innards spilling out in the short term but **** in that scar tissue is difficult for your body to replace with normal healthy (in this case, skin) cells, thus leaving you with a scar.


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

defdaz said:


> lol really!? Do you not know what they are? Your skin only has a limited growth rate. Once you exceed that it tears in the dermis (the middle layer), causing what we loving call a stretch mark. The stretch mark remains because the tear is filled with fast-forming scar tissue (randomly junked-down collagen fibres), which is great in that it stops your innards spilling out in the short term but **** in that scar tissue is difficult for your body to replace with normal healthy (in this case, skin) cells, thus leaving you with a scar.


I didn't get fat "fast", it was a 5 year progressive thing. In any case getting rid fadt of almost 50KG of adipose tissue was an idea completely out of sense, so I lost my first 15KG with a little cutting AAS+HGH (I protracted HGH for 5 months afterwards) cycle, then stayed almost totally natty until now losing fat slow and steady, and now I'm giving it the inal go once and for all.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

TheMeatWagon said:


> I didn't get fat "fast", it was a 5 year progressive thing. In any case getting rid fadt of almost 50KG of adipose tissue was an idea completely out of sense, so I lost my first 15KG with a little cutting AAS+HGH (I protracted HGH for 5 months afterwards) cycle, then stayed almost totally natty until now losing fat slow and steady, and now I'm giving it the inal go once and for all.


Completely out of sense? What, in terms of your skin? All the damage had already been done mate (I speak from long experience and a physiology degree background lol). Get the fat off and let your skin tighten up as much as it will. Good luck and well done!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Completely out of sense? What, in terms of your skin? All the damage had already been done mate (I speak from long experience and a physiology degree background lol). Get the fat off and let your skin tighten up as much as it will. Good luck and well done!


You mean it's healthy to get out 50KG of fat in a few months? I think I made the wisest choice to do it throughout a year. I am really at the last stage now, I FEEL lighter and that makes me feel great, even if I have DNP in my body, which makes everything slightly difficult and laborious to do.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

big-lifter said:


> Sorry mate but thats a load of rubbish , you will lose weight by sitting on the sofa and you dont need to do cardio and you dont need to run it for 4weeks





Rocho said:


> So you lost 7 stone using DNP "sitting on the sofa" with no cardio??





big-lifter said:


> I lost 7 and half stone in 7 months by using dnp , i think i no what works , didnt you make a thread asking how to use dnp ?





big-lifter said:


> Did i say i did ?


Yep!!

Unless you did do cardio, and then your sitting on the sofa theory is b0ll0x then???


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rocho said:


> Yep!!
> 
> Unless you did do cardio, and then your sitting on the sofa theory is b0ll0x then???


U can lose weight on dnp without cardio, u can lose weight without dnp and without cardio.

It's simple, u need to create a negative energy balance, u can do that how u please. Eating less, doing more or peds - best way is to do all 3!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

sawyer1 said:


> what we thinking guys? 250mg ed or 500mg ed? wonna take advantage of dnp in these winter months to reduce the heat
> 
> how much more effective wud 500mg be compared to 250mg?


its not more effective at all; becuase you can't run it as long.

The cutter & tainting studies in the 1930s, where over 100,000 people ran it, the recommended dose was 100mg/day.

The Obesity patent of the 80s recommended alternating 125mg/250mg and doing 50-100mcg T3/day, and is the latest proper research done by a Dr.

Some stupid americans thought doing high dose runs for 14 days was the way to go.... if it was they would all be ripped, they're not...

in fact VERY few people who have run DNP are ripped! why is that? mostly because they where looking to DNP to "rip them up"; when in fact if you diet properly and use t3, you'll get just as lean. I will be running my comp prep for april with AAS and T3, but not DNP, as I got from 10% to 8% without it...

I'm not saying its not useful; it is, but it doesn't compensate for a tight diet- and if your diet is good, you begin to wonder if DNP is worth putting up with for the extra help it can provide....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

big-lifter said:


> I had alot of fat to shift i could lose a stone in two weeks on it no problem , ive just started it again to shift a bit more fat , going to try a stick to 250mg a day and run it for most of janauary


I think you may have accidently come across one of the more effective methodologies- the best results with DNP come with months of use; low dose helps you achieve longer term use becuase you don't loose your ar$e in the toilet like you do with higher doses.

I would strongly suggest you supplement with T3, because many of the side effects attributed to T3 are actually due to being hypothyroid on DNP:

Cold intolerance, increased sensitivity to cold

Constipation

Weight gain and water retention[10][11][12] always attributed to DNP, but its more the symptom of this, from taking DNP

Bradycardia (low heart rate - fewer than sixty beats per minute)

Fatigue always attributed to DNP, but its more the symptom of this, from taking DNP

Decreased sweating the people who "overheat" do so because they cannot cool their core- anyone sweating can cool their core, unless you have problems sweating... as noted here if you're hypothyroid

Muscle cramps and joint pain always attributed to DNP, but its more the symptom of this, from taking DNP

Dry, itchy skin

Thin, brittle fingernails

Rapid thoughts

Depression

Poor muscle tone (muscle hypotonia) always attributed to DNP, but its more the symptom of this, from taking DNP

Female infertility; any kind of problems with menstrual cycles

Hyperprolactinemia and galactorrhea

Elevated serum cholesterol

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypothyroidism

the interaction between DNP and Thyroid hormones is immediate:

http://endo.endojournals.org/content/77/6/991

and you'll note that the calorie burning effects of DNP are increased when extra thyroid is given; however, its actually better to supplement T3 than T4:

"...Dinitrophenol inhibits the deiodination of thyroxine"

from: http://www.eje-online.org/content/77/1/122.abstract

for those that don't understand what that means, put simply there is an enzyme called "deiodonase" which works by removing one Iodine molecule from t4 to make it the active form of thyroid, which is t3:

"...The thyroid hormones, triiodothyronine (T3) and thyroxine (T4), are tyrosine-based hormones produced by the thyroid gland that are primarily responsible for regulation of metabolism. Iodine is necessary for the production of T3 and T4. A deficiency of iodine leads to decreased production of T3 and T4, enlarges the thyroid tissue and will cause the disease known as goitre. The major form of thyroid hormone in the blood is thyroxine (T4), which has a longer half-life than T3. The ratio of T4 to T3 released into the blood is roughly 20 to 1. T4 is converted to the active T3 (three to four times more potent than T4) within cells by deiodinases (5'-iodinase). These are further processed by decarboxylation and deiodination to produce iodothyronamine (T1a) and thyronamine (T0a). All three isoforms of the deiodinases are selenium-containing enzymes, thus dietary selenium is essential for T3 production."

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thyroid_hormone

the bolded part clearly states that the deiodenase enzyme converts t4 to t3; and the very first link shows that DNP stops this process because it interferes with the deiodenase enzymes....

So if you look at the lastest and best science available, you would:

1. use a low dose (100mg-250mg)

2. consider alternating 125/250mg

3. use 50-100mcg t3 while on DNP



Big Ian said:


> I've not used dnp for more than a decade now but i'm going to do another cycle in jan. i used it twice all those years ago, once with high carbs and once in a keto diet with 600mg/day for about 10-14 days. I can say that i lost most weight on the high(ish) carb diet and felt better doing it, despite the extra heat.
> 
> Going to try it on lower doses this time as not in as much hurry to lose weight but will keep the higher carbs in for definite.


well the point is its not the carbs that effect the fat loss, its the thyroid levels (see above); however, low carbs keep sweating/temp rise to more manageable levels; also higher doses of DNP lead to a real carb craving... which can be counterproductive to fat loss..


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> U can lose weight on dnp without cardio, u can lose weight without dnp and without cardio.
> 
> It's simple, u need to create a negative energy balance, u can do that how u please. Eating less, doing more or peds - best way is to do all 3!


I know how to lose weight mate, Ive trained 20 years and competed in strength and bodybuilding comps in the canada, usa and the uk, but thanks for the biology lesson.

If you read the quotes then you will know where my question is aimed!?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

CunningStunt said:


> What else is anybody suggesting?... Taking a big dump? I don't understand what other factors there could be. I still say you can lose fat on DNP when eating at maintenance and not doing any cardio (that's not done outside of every day life/work).
> 
> I'm doing a DNP cycle within the week, think I might make it high carb, and put the debate to rest. Don't plan on doing any cardio either, nor that much lifting for that matter. Just 3 times a week for the time I'm on. Cruising on test currently.


yeah, with a calorie restricted diet, low carb preferably, and DNP+T3, long term you can lose a significant amount of fat, with no cardio.



TheMeatWagon said:


> There's a lot of bollox on the web. I believe what I can see, and I can see my results obtained this way. I have also seen a few fsckwits playing with DNP and claiming the most diverse absurdities, it's all crap. Diet training and drugs is the only truth.


I agree diet is 80% of the results; the drugs circumvent some of the bodies defences to getting lean; training with weights gives you some nicer shape when you lose the fat, but neither training nor cardio are required for the actual fat loss with DNP, as evidenced by the patent application for an obesity treatment:

http://www.afboard.com/library/DNP%20+%20T3%20(United%20States%20Patent%204,673,691).pdf

an 1800cal/day diet was the main feature outside of DNP+T3.

A guy called D.H.Keifer, who wrote the carb-nite solution, and the Carb Back Load diets:

http://www.dangerouslyhardcore.com/

is a physicist with an excellent research methodology; he makes a very well backed up point that in the first 3 months of dieting, cardio plays no statistically significant role in fat loss....


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Rocho said:


> Yep!!
> 
> Unless you did do cardio, and then your sitting on the sofa theory is b0ll0x then???[/
> 
> Nowhere have i said i lost all that weight by sitting on the sofa and no cardio , i wrote i a diffrent convosation that on dnp you will still lose weight by sitting on the sofa and no cardio


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rocho said:


> I know how to lose weight mate, Ive trained 20 years and competed in strength and bodybuilding comps in the canada, usa and the uk, but thanks for the biology lesson.
> 
> If you read the quotes then you will know where my question is aimed!?


Well why say something is bollox when u know it is not.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Well why say something is bollox when u know it is not.


Because i dont agree with it!?

Will you lose 'weight' using DNP while sitting on a sofa? Yes most people probably will, most will be water weight and muscle glycogen.

Will you lose actual body fat??? IMO very little unless cardio/physical activity is done.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Rocho said:


> Because i dont agree with it!?
> 
> Will you lose 'weight' using DNP while sitting on a sofa? Yes most people probably will, most will be water weight and muscle glycogen.
> 
> Will you lose actual body fat??? IMO very little unless cardio/physical activity is done.


Have you ever used dnp ? Sit on your sofa for 2 weeks and do 500mg of dnp ed and report back after


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

big-lifter said:


> Have you ever used dnp ? Sit on your sofa for 2 weeks and do 500mg of dnp ed and report back after


Don't forget the towels.


----------



## RearDeltsBrah (Dec 17, 2012)

FYI - d-hacks dnp sale starting from the 5th of jan. (lasts for five days i think). get in there.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Don't forget the towels.


And the fans


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

RearDeltsBrah said:


> FYI - d-hacks dnp sale starting from the 5th of jan. (lasts for five days i think). get in there.


I'm clicking my heals for this baby lol


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank u Aus I was waiting for your input


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

RS4 said:


> I would run the DNP for atleast 6 weeks at 250mg each day, i found this far better than when i ran 600mg for 2 weeks. The 2 weeks where hell and the longer at lower dose had better results not only in the short but the long term also.
> 
> Has anyone used d hacks recently? I see he has a sale on the 5th of jan ive emailed him a few times over the last 2 weeks and got no reply just wondering when you got yours and is he still going?


has a new email address now bro thats only if you cant get through to the other 1. witch i also had problems with but lucky me i have the old hotmail from a year back before turned into a lab name


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I would go for 250mg eod, that way u can still function pretty much like a normal human being, can go the gym without a struggle, even cardio and u can diet without nasty carb cravings. Theres no need to run 250 ed imo let alone 500mg, really not worth the sides. If u cant be strict enough to diet for a prolonged period then i dont think u should be using dnp in the first place.
> 
> My 2 cents


good advise bro

ps: if you struggle with diet they do sibutramine that works dam bloody good at suppressing them cravings in fact makes me dont wana eat at all lol.

ia'm starting my cycle next week 250mg dnp/ed split 125mg night 125mg morn..(250 in 1 go is slightly 2 much) 10mg sib morn and afternoon. 100mcg t3 2day on 2day off 500mg test. all run constant for 16weeks. cant wait!.

god no's how you guys can cope with 500mg/ed madness! but that may also depend on the brand of dnp being used.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I would go with 250mg EOD as Fatstuff has suggested. I ran it every day at 250mg and believe me, D-Hacks caps are brutal. I have ran 600mg of powdered in th past and they do not compare to these.

Had a chat with Fatstuff on this and he suggested the every other day route. I weight trained every other day and then took the cap on the night that I trained before going to bed. I then took an Ultra Burn cap the following morning for a boost and to hold off any cravings. This method worked and allowed me to continue my weights, cardio and every day routine without feeling like a dripping zombie.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

big-lifter said:


> Have you ever used dnp ? Sit on your sofa for 2 weeks and do 500mg of dnp ed and report back after


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

No thanks my method of fat loss is diet and hard work!? (and maybe GH)

And yes iv used DNP up to 600mg, Feeling lethargic, overheating and pi$$ing out sweat 24/7 is not for me.

If you must use Dnp, I would always suggest low dose over a longer period....with cardio!!

IMO healthier and better for long term goals.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Rocho said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> No thanks my method of fat loss is diet and hard work!? (and maybe GH)
> 
> ...


I would rather do cardio with it aswell , all i said was you will still lose weight without cardio


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

big-lifter said:


> I would rather do cardio with it aswell , all i said was you will still lose weight without cardio


As said, I agree you will lose weight doing nothing, but for actual fat loss and not just water/glycogen weight then cardio is needed IMO.

Anyway you lost 7 stone so you will already know this


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Dublin said:


> For the majority for dnp's results to be noticable, one needs to run a deficit and make use of the increase in metabolic rate by training (weights and cardio).
> 
> Speaking from experiance, not adhering to a consistant deficit on dnp while still doing a 3 day weights split and walking 4 miles a day (to and from work), results were poor. Only when i maintained a proper diet did a hour of training each day either weights or cardio and the usual walk to and from work did i gat noticable results. I learned the hard way from reading so many people saying that dnp will shred you no matter what, which for the most part that is in fact Bol*x (there is always the odd exception).
> 
> ...


Absolutely GOLDEN words. Whoever wants to use DNP should ONLY stick to this. This is the real and undeniable truth, all the rest is bollox.


----------

